# كيف استطاعت أرامكو تنفيذ مشروع جامعة الملك عبدالله في 1000 يوم فقط ؟!



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير

أتساءل .... كيف استطاعت شركة أرامكو تنفيذ مشروع ضخم بحجم جامعة الملك عبدالله بكل مرافقها الأكاديمية و السكنية مع الكورنيش و الحدائق في فترة 1000 يوم ( ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ) ؟

ما هي الميزة التي توفرت في أرامكو و التي جعلت لديها هذه القدرة المميزة ؟
هل السر في إدارة المشاريع ؟ و كيف ؟

بعض كتاب الصحف عندنا في السعودية يقترحون على الدولة أن تكلف أرامكو بتنفيذ المشاريع الضخمة و الحيوية في المملكة 

تحياتي لكم جميعا و عيد سعيد


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## النائف (24 سبتمبر 2009)

حياك الله اخي ابو بدر 

والله بالفعل سؤال يستحق ان الواحد يبحث عن اجابة له ؟ واتمنى من الاخوة الذين يبحثون عن مواضيع لابحاثهم في الدراسات العليا ان يبحثو في هذا الموضوع ويطلعونا على سر تميز ارامكو في هذا المشروع .
تحياتي


----------



## way_roma (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اود ان احيط سيادتكم ان ارامكو لم تقم بالانشاء بل اسندت المشروع لشركتين هما بن لادن وسعودي اوجيه
وللعلم هناك اجزاء من المشروع لم تنتهي وهي التي تم تكليف بن لادن بها وهذا امرمعلوم لمن يعمل هناك
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

3 سنين وقت كبير على فكرة و كافى جداا للعمل دة

مش حاجة غريبة يعنى!!!!!


----------



## تكامل للتدريب (25 سبتمبر 2009)

العمل كان جاد ومرتب بشكل كبير جدا ومتابعة ومدة 1000يوم ليست بالبسيطة يمكن انجاز اكبر من هذا المشروع في حالة التخطيط الجيد وتوفر الموارد كلها


----------



## the poor to god (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*أهمية المشروع*



أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير
> 
> أتساءل .... كيف استطاعت شركة أرامكو تنفيذ مشروع ضخم بحجم جامعة الملك عبدالله بكل مرافقها الأكاديمية و السكنية مع الكورنيش و الحدائق في فترة 1000 يوم ( ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ) ؟
> ...


ساعد انجاز المشروع فى هذه الفترة الوجيزة عدة اشياء
1- نوع ترسية المشروع وهو من ال Cost Plus و اغلب المشاريع الاخرى للاسف نظام ترسية المشاريع تتم بطريقة خاطئة فى اختيار الشركة الاقل سعر مباشرة دون النظر عن التكلفة الحقيقية للمشروع ومستوى المقاول
2 - اهتمام الملك عبد الله بنفسه على المشروع وزياراته المكوكية 
3 - اختيار شركتين بعيدين عن المنافسة سعودى اوجيه و بن لادن 
4- اختيار استشارى او مشرف متميز مثل ارامكواو الهيئة الملكية فخر للمملكة جميعا وهى شركة ذات مسؤلية وتعرف كيف تنجز المشاريع الكبيرة لان الايزو بالنسبة لها ليس أسم بل تطبيق عملى والشاهد على ذلك مدينة ينبع السكنية والصناعية


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع جدير يستحق النقاش، شكر لابي بدر طرحه وشكر لكل المساهمين في اثراءه

اعتقد ان للحكم على مثل هذا المشروع وعلى نجاعته من الناحية التصميمية والتنفيذية والاستراتيجية، نحتاج الى عدد كبير من الخبراء والمحكمين
وفي نفس الوقت نحتاج الى معلومات اكثر عن المشروع مثل هدفه ومجاله و التكلفة التقديرية له ومدته الزمنية ثم نحتاج الى معايير نجاحه .. الخ

اما اذا اردنا اقتصار الحكم على التنفيذ فعلينا ان نرى المخططات والجداول الزمنية و التكلفة التقديرية ثم علينا مقارنة كل بند من هذه البنود مع مستوى الاداء المناسب لها

لا شك ان ادارة المشاريع في شركة ارامكو متقدمة جدا وانه مشهود لها بالخبرة والحنكة 

فألى ان تتوفر المعلومات الدقيقة او الشبه دقيقه عليها نستطيع الحكم


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 سبتمبر 2009)

Any information about the budget, I am not sure if Saudi Oger could handle around 3 billion SR job in three years!! is there any joint venture or so!

Thanks and Regards


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد مخاطرة او مغامرة صحيح حجم المشروع كبير لكن ليس كبير على سعودى اوجيه, اذا سعودى اوجية و بن لادن لم تنفذ مثل تلك المشاريع اذا فمن سينفذها؟


----------



## عماره.نت (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ادارة مشاريع والصرف بلا حدود


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على مشاركاتكم

أتمنى المزيد


----------



## smi (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ابو بدر 
انا اتشرف بانني احد العاملين في مشروع تنفيذ الجامعة العظيمه و المتميزه جدا جامعة الملك عبدالله للعلوم و التقنيه - -منسق اول معماري senior design coordinator وكنت مسئول عن مبنى واحد فقط ( 9\21) اتدرون مساحة الدور الواحد كانت ( 6000 م2 )بارتفاع 6 ادوار تم العمل في عام واحد باعلى المواصفات و احدث التقنيات -اعتقد انه يجب على الجميع ان يفخر و يعتز بهذا العمل الرائع و المتابعة الجادة و الحرفيه العالية لكافة العاملين بارامكو و التعاون المثمر بينها و سعودي اوجيه و بن لادن لانجاز العمل في نصف الوقت المتوقع له من البدايه


----------



## atawneh (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

السبب الرئيسي أن المشروع نفذ بطريقة ال cost plus و ليس الترسية على أقل سعر 
والترسية على أقل سعر هي السبب الرئيسي لتعثر و تأخر معظم المشاريع و خسارة المقاول 
لذا تجد معظم المقاوليين الفرعيين يعملون مع شركات إبن لادن و سعودي اوجيه لإنهم ينفذون بأسعار مرتاحة


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة و لم أمكن نسخة من البرنامج الزمني لهذا المشروع حتي نستطيع الإستفادة منه جميعا , أو حتي مبني واحد أو دور واحد للإستفادة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 مارس 2010)

انقل لكم مقال جميل يحلل الاسباب، اتمنى لكم قراءه مفيده

متى تنجح المشاريع؟

د. سليمان بن علي العريني

جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم والتكنولوجيا، ومركز الملك عبد الله المالي، وجامعة الأميرة نورة، جميعها مشاريع حالية توصف، بشكل عام، بأنها ناجحة من حيث حسن وسرعة التنفيذ، وذلك حسب الخطة الزمنية والمالية المعدة لها، على الرغم من ارتفاع التكلفة بشكل كبير. وبمقارنة هذه المشاريع الرائدة بالمشاريع الحكومية الأخرى المتعثرة لسبب أو لآخر، نتساءل، لماذا تنجح هذه المشاريع، بينما تتعثر بعض المشاريع الحكومية؟ 

من أهم عوامل النجاح في المشاريع، أيا كان نوعها سواءً كانت في البنى التحتية من شبكات مياه وصرف صحي وتصريف سيول وكهرباء واتصالات، أو مشاريع تطويرية في مجالات التعليم والصحة والتعاملات الإلكترونية وغيرها، عمل وتفاعل شركاء المشروع من المالك والمستفيد (الجهة الحكومية وجميع الجهات ذات العلاقة) والمقاول أو الاستشاري بشكل متواصل وعادل، واستخدام عقد عادل ومرض لجميع أطراف المشروع من حيث الأسعار والتكاليف والمواد والفترة الزمنية، مع توفير نوع من المرونة المحكومة والمقننة لإجراء أي تعديل إذا تغيرت الظروف، والالتزام بجميع بنود التعاقد وخصوصاً جدول الدفعات دون تأخير، مع فرض غرامات تأخير على الطرفين وليس فقط على طرف واحد، ونقل وتوطين المعرفة من الخبراء من الشركات المنفذة للمشاريع إلى العاملين والمشاركين في المشروع من طرف العميل أو الجهة الحكومية، وتوافر الخبرات والقدرات المؤهلة في تخطيط وإدارة تنفيذ المشاريع، وإدارة المشروع بطريقة مهنية واحترافية عالية. 

ومن خلال مراجعة بسيطة نجد أن بعض عوامل نجاح المشاريع المطلوبة قد توافرت في المشاريع المذكورة أعلاه مثل مشروع جامعة الملك عبد الله. فهذا المشروع، تم تمويله وتنفيذه من مكتب إدارة المشاريع في شركة أرامكو، وتم تطبيق عقود المشاريع الخاصة بـ ''أرامكو''، وبوشرت إدارة المشروع من خلال مكتب إدارة مشاريع متخصص وموجود في الموقع. وبمقارنة هذا المشروع والمشاريع الأخرى المذكورة أعلاه مع طريقة تخطيط وتمويل وتنفيذ وإدارة المشاريع الحكومية، نلاحظ ما يلي: 

1. تم تغيير المالك والمستفيد (بشكل مؤقت) من المشروع من جهة حكومية تغلب على ممارساتها البيروقراطية إلى شركة أرامكو مثلاً، وهي الجهة المشرفة أيضاً. والفرق هنا، أن ''أرامكو'' تملك الخبرات والتخصصات المطلوبة لإدارة مشاريع أياً كان حجمها، وعلى الأقل ـ حسب النتائج الملموسة ـ هي أفضل من الجهات الحكومية في مجال تنفيذ المشاريع، على الرغم من أن ''أرامكو'' ليست شركة متخصصة في إدارة المشاريع. 

2. تم تغيير نظام التعاقد، من تعاقد يعتمد على نظام المشتريات الحكومي، وهو نظام ''إذعان''، إلى نظام عادل ومنصف ومرن بين أطراف المشروع، يحفظ لجميع أطراف المشروع حقوقها ويطالبها بجميع التزاماتها، من خلال خطة زمنية واضحة ودقيقة. 

3. تم التعامل مع جدول الدفعات مع المقاولين بشكل احترافي، وحسب نصوص العقد الموقع، وليس أي شيء آخر. وهذا التسهيل والدعم المالي، يساعد المقاولين في إدارة التدفقات النقدية المطلوبة للمشروع. 

4. تم التعامل مع المقاولين كشركاء استراتجيين حقيقيين، لهم دور أساسي في نجاح المشروع، وليس كطرف خصم وخارجي، يخضع لأهواء ورغبات ومزاجيات موظفي إدارات المشروعات، والمشتريات والعقود، والمالية في بعض القطاعات الحكومية. كما أن هذا التعامل المهني والمدروس من قبل ''أرامكو'' مثلاً، يساعد على رفع مستوى الشركات المتعاقد معها، ويحفزها على زيادة استثماراتها وتطوير قدراتها في مجال المقاولات، مما يرفع مستوى قطاع المقاولات بشكل كبير. 

5. هناك نقاط اتصال مسؤولة ومحددة بين أطراف المشروع. فـ ''أرامكو'' مثلاً تحدد الشخص المسؤول عن إدارة المشروع واعتماد أي تغييرات في نطاق المشروع، مما يعطي نوعا من الثقة والوضوح لدى المقاول في طريقة التعامل. 

6. لا يوجد أي تأثير لنوع المقاول، سواءً كان محلياً أو خارجياً أو من الباطن، على أداء ونجاح هذه المشاريع. فقد تعددت الشركات المنفذة بين محلية وخارجية، إضافة إلى استخدام عقود من الباطن بشكل كبير. 

7. لم نسمع بمشكلات وخلافات قانونية ومالية بين أطراف المشروع، مما يشير إلى وجود مناخ عمل وتعاون صحي وتواصل ونقاش مفتوح وصريح أولاً بأول. 

وبتحليل بسيط ومنطقي من خلال تطبيق الملاحظات المدونة أعلاه على المشاريع الحكومية، بشكل عام، يمكن تحديد جوانب الخلل والضعف في الوضع الحالي لتخطيط وإدارة وتنفيذ المشاريع، التي يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي: 

1. هناك ضعف وقصور لدى الجهات الحكومية فيما يخص قلة الخبرات والتخصصات المؤهلة والمطلوبة لإدارة مشاريع بنية تحتية تتجاوز 400 مليار سنوياً، وهي نتيجة منطقية نظراً لأن هدف ودور القطاعات الحكومية يتمثل في تقديم خدمات للمواطنين وليس في تنفيذ مشاريع، الأمر الذي يجعل هذه القطاعات تركز على تنمية قدراتها وخبراتها في تقديم خدمة أفضل للمواطن، وليس في تنمية قدراتها وخبراتها في تنفيذ أفضل للمشاريع. وهذه الفجوة المتمثلة في عدم قدرة القطاعات الحكومية على تخطيط وإدارة وتنفيذ المشاريع بالشكل المطلوب، أدى إلى لجوء القيادة العليا إلى جهات أخرى أكثر كفاءة لتنفيذ مشاريع بنية تحتية وغيرها، كما حصل مع مشروع جامعة الملك عبد الله. وهذه المبادرة تؤيد ما ذهبنا إليه سابقاً في طرحنا حول الحاجة إلى إنشاء هيئة عامة للمشاريع (''الاقتصادية'' عدد 5915 وتاريخ 21/12/2009). 

2. في المشاريع الحكومية، يسيطر نظام المشتريات الحكومية على بنود وشروط التعاقد بين المقاول والجهة الحكومية، وخصوصاً في حالة التعاقد مع شركة مقاولات محلية (هناك استثناءات عند التعاقد مع شركات خارجية). ويعد نظام المشتريات الحكومي، نظاماً ذا صبغة إذعانية، حيث يعطي هذا النظام قوة وسيطرة للجهة الحكومية من عدة نواحٍ. فمن خلال هذا العقد، يستطيع القطاع الحكومي إيقاف أي مشروع وفي أي وقت، ويستطيع كذلك تأخير أو حتى إيقاف دفعات الشركات لأي سبب يراه. فحسب نظام المشتريات الحكومي، يتم التعامل مع حقوق والتزامات أطراف المشروع بشكل مختلف وغير متساو. وفي ظل مثل هذه الظروف، كيف نتوقع من أي مقاول العمل وتنفيذ المشاريع بالشكل الأكمل والأمثل. 

3. في نظام المشتريات الحكومي، وحسب الممارسات الحالية، لا يتم النظر والتعامل مع الشركات والمقاولين كشركاء استراتيجيين، وإنما كطرف خارجي، وأحياناً كأنه خصم، وغير موثوق به. 

4. في ظل الممارسات الحالية في المشاريع الحكومية، تتعدد الجهات والأشخاص التي تتعامل مع الشركات والمقاولين، سواءً من داخل الجهات الحكومية مثل إدارة المشاريع أو إدارة العقود والمشتريات أو إدارة الشؤون المالية، أو من جهات خارجية مثل المكاتب الاستشارية. وهذه الممارسات والتدخلات غير المنظمة وغير الاحترافية تؤدي إلى تشتت الشركات والمقاولين، الأمر الذي ينعكس سلباً على أداء وسير المشاريع. 

5. كيف نفسر نجاح الشركات والمقاولين في المشاريع السابقة، مع ''أرامكو'' وغيرها، بينما تفشل هذه الشركات مع بعض الجهات الحكومية؟ والمنطق هنا يحتم فرضية عدم وجود مشكلة لدى المقاولين بقدر ما هي موجودة وبشكل كبير لدى الجهات الحكومية للأسباب التي تم ذكرها في 1-4 سابقاً. كما أن جدلية ضرورة الاعتماد على الشركات العالمية فقط لم يثبت عدم صحته وجدواه فقط، ولكن بينت خطورة الدعوة إلى الاعتماد كلياً على الشركات العالمية في قطاع المقاولات ووقف الاستثمار ودعم قطاع المقاولات المحلي، وخصوصاً على المدى الطويل. وإذا رأينا قطاع الشركات المتخصصة في بناء الطرق، نرى أن هناك قدرات وطنية أفضل مما هي موجودة في القطاعات الأخرى، مما يعني دعم ومشاركة وزارة النقل والمواصلات لهذا القطاع. 

6. أما انتشار المشكلات والخلافات القانونية والمالية بين القطاعات الحكومية وشركات المقاولات وغيرها، التي يعج بها ديوان المظالم وغيره، فهي دليل على وجود ضعف وقصور في نظام التعاقد، وعمل الأطراف في بيئة وجو غير صحي وغير فاعل. 

7. وهناك قصور وخلل في نقل وتوطين المعرفة في بعض المشاريع الحكومية. وهذا الحديث ينطبق على جميع المشاريع بأنواعها، بنية تحتية أو غيرها. فعلى سبيل المثال مشروع تطوير مناهج الرياضيات والعلوم الطبيعية في التعليم العام الذي تعول عليه وزارة التربية والتعليم كثيراً في إحداث نقلة نوعية في التعليم، الذي نتمنى جميعاً – كمواطنين وكأولياء أمور – أن يسهم في الرفع من المستوى الفكري والمهاري والمعرفي لأبنائنا، هذا المشروع خصص له أكثر من 900 مليون ريال، وكنا نعتقد أن ترجمة مناهج شركة ماجروهيل، وهي من أهم مراحل المشروع، ستتم من خلال خبرات وطنية، إلا أننا فوجئنا بأن أعمال الترجمة تمت في دولة عربية أخرى بعيداً عن الوطن والمواطنين. وهذا المشروع وغيره من مشاريع القطاعات الحكومية، لن يجدي نفعاً طالما لا توجد منهجية واستراتيجية لنقل وتوطين المعرفة. وستتطرق لهذا الموضوع في مقالات مقبلة. وبعد هذا التحليل والبناء المنطقي لوضع وممارسات المشاريع الحكومية، والدروس المستفادة من منهجية وطريقة تخطيط وإدارة وتنفيذ مشاريع وطنية ضخمة كجامعة الملك عبد الله والأميرة نورة والمركز المالي، ألسنا في حاجة ماسة إلى إعادة النظر جدياً في وضع وممارسات تخطيط وإدارة وتنفيذ مشاريع القطاعات الحكومية. والحل العملي والوحيد، الذي نراه، يتمثل في إنشاء هيئة حكومية عامة للمشاريع، تقوم بمتابعة ودعم المشاريع الحكومية، وتعمل مع القطاع الخاص كشريك استراتيجي.


----------



## Shadooow (29 مارس 2010)

موضوع متميز وفعلا يستحق المناقشة والواحد استفاد جدا من المعلومات اللي فيه


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (31 مارس 2010)

أكيد الجدول الزمنى عليه عامل كبير فى انجاز العمل


----------



## abdullah1341 (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم : مقال الدكتور سليمان نظر للموضوع من وجهة نظر المقاول ولم يتطرق لمعاناة الجهات الحكومية من كثير من المقاولين الذين همهم الكسب المادي دون وضع اي اعتبار للجودة أو حتى وقت المشروع ، فالبرغم من صرامة نظام المشتريات الحكومية فإنه لم يستطع حماية الدولة ومشاريعها من هؤلاء المقاولين


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 أبريل 2010)

abdullah1341 قال:


> فالبرغم من صرامة نظام المشتريات الحكومية فإنه لم يستطع حماية الدولة ومشاريعها من هؤلاء المقاولين



كلام 100% صحيح

والسبب في اعتقادي ان نظام المشتريات لا يحقق العدالة وبالتالي وقعت المشكلة

المشكلة ليست في الصرامه بقدر العدالة


----------



## the poor to god (2 أبريل 2010)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> انقل لكم مقال جميل يحلل الاسباب، اتمنى لكم قراءه مفيده
> 
> متى تنجح المشاريع؟
> 
> ...


أجزت وأفدت منس صالح بطريقة علمية وسرد ممتع ولخصت ما فى نفسى بطريقة ما فى اروع من ذلك أنت حرفى فى الكتابة الهندسية من الدرجة الممتازة
يؤكد كلامك الفشل الذريع الذى يحدث فى مشاريع الصرف الصحى بجدة ومشاريع وزارة الصحة والتعليم العالى أرجو أن تتناول مشكلات هذه الوزارات بالمملكة زلك الشكر


----------



## virtualknight (2 أبريل 2010)

فعلا مشروع متميز ويعتبر نجاح لشركة أرامكو وللشركات المنفذة (سعودي اوجيه وبن لادن) ... ونحتاج لدروس ومقالات تشرح تفاصيل هذا الأنجاز للأستفادة منها


----------



## has2006 (2 أبريل 2010)

نتمنى بعد نجاح البناء المادي 
ان يقترن بنجاح معنوي وعلمي على جميع المستويات


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## تامر عبد الله (17 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد وبايجاز أن سبب النجاح هو 
مكتب إدارة مشاريع (pmo) قوي دوره المتابعة المستمرة والدعم الكامل للمقاول دون ابتزاز لموارده 
عقد منصف لكلا الطرفين واهمهما المقاول 
اختيار مقاول تنفيذ قوي بسابق خبرات جيدة


----------

